# Ridged tubing to fit in airline tubing



## Peggy (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello!
I just signed up to your forum. I'm hoping you could point me in the right direction with airline and ridged tubing. I want to get some ridged tubing that would fit inside an airline. I'd like to be able to siphon waste from a fry tank without using large cleaning tubes. I don't know how it's measured, the inside or outside of the tube?? Thanks in advance,
peggy


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got mine from a LFS, they sell it for replacement air-tube for undergravel filter upright.


----------



## Peggy (Mar 30, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks EMC7,
Now I remember those tubes from way back when. I'm trying to find it online and don't know what size to look for or what to google for. I want a long piece, 2' to 3'. My angels keep breeding.....


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Peggy said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to be able to siphon waste from a fry tank without using large cleaning tubes. I don't know how it's measured, the inside or outside of the tube??


pg:

The measurement is ID.

You might consider checking with Lowe's or a similar store.

They will have multiple sizes of tubes and adapters.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, there's one thing made for this. http://www.amazon.com/Lees-Mini-Gravel-Vacuum-Cleaner/dp/B0002APT1S The Lee's brand "mini" siphon/gravel washer. The base is an 1" ridged tube and the hose is only a little wider than an air-line.


----------



## m00se (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

If it's standard airline tubing the rigid pipe would need to be 3/16" OD. Most LFS stock it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome m00se. Dates are on the left side of the orange bar. That is good info, but the question is a year old.


----------

